# Advice on chuck insert please



## henton49er (19 Aug 2012)

Hi all,

I have a Nova G3 chuck with a 1" x 8 tpi thread which I used on my previous lathe (Axminster 1000). I am keen to use this chuck for smaller items on my new (to me) Woodfast lathe which has (I believe) a 1 1/2" by 6 tpi thread.

I am keen to continue with the G3 as I have a Supernova chuck (with the right adapter) and the jaws are all interchangeable, which is very useful.

I have looked at all the usual websites (Stiles & Bates, Tool Post, Yandles, Sorby, Tecknatool, Ask Tools etc etc) but cannot seem to locate a chuck insert (or should it be called an exert) to convert my G3 for use on the Woodfast.

Can anyone point me in the right direction please?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Spindle (19 Aug 2012)

Hi

Looking at the Woodfast site, their lathes have a 30mm x 3.5mm spindle thread - this insert is available.

Regards Mick


----------



## tekno.mage (19 Aug 2012)

Mike,

I don't think this would is a standard part, so may not be listed on company websites. What you need is a spindle thread adapter 1 1/2" x 6tpi to 1" x 8tpi - you might do better ringing or emailing some of the woodturning suppliers and having a chat with them. You could try Poolewood, I've had adapters from them in the past, they currently stock a wide range of chucks and one of their older lathes has a 1 1/2" x 6tpi spindle.


----------



## cookie777 (19 Aug 2012)

Mike
I have a Woodfast M910 lathe,the thread is M33 x 3.5 best to check it out first
Barry


----------



## woodyturner (19 Aug 2012)

I have the Record Maxi1 which is a woodfast lathe and it has a 1 1/4" x 8tpi thread


----------



## Spindle (19 Aug 2012)

Hi Barry

According to the Woodfast website the 910 has a 30mm x 3.5mm spindle thread.

Regards Mick


----------



## KimG (19 Aug 2012)

Pretty sure that toolpost have a spindle adaptor to suit, look here.


----------



## henton49er (19 Aug 2012)

Spindle":nyc07zka said:


> Hi
> 
> Looking at the Woodfast site, their lathes have a 30mm x 3.5mm spindle thread - this insert is available.
> 
> Regards Mick



Mick, 

My lathe is a Woodfast M410. I have placed a vernier across the spindle and it measures 38.15mm which is very close to 1 1/2". The thread looks to be 6tpi but as there are only about 2 1/2 turns it is difficult to be very accurate.


----------



## henton49er (19 Aug 2012)

Barry / Woody,

See my follow up above. It is obvious that Woodfast have a range of threads on their lathes. I bought this lathe from Simon Hope in Colchester; he assured me it was 1 1/2" by 6tpi and I believe that he is correct.


----------



## 12345Peter (19 Aug 2012)

henton49er":2dzzh54r said:


> Barry / Woody,
> 
> See my follow up above. It is obvious that Woodfast have a range of threads on their lathes. I bought this lathe from Simon Hope in Colchester; he assured me it was 1 1/2" by 6tpi and I believe that he is correct.



Robert sorby does an excert that is 1 1/2" x 6 internal, but I don't know what the external thread is, only that it is for the Patriot chuck, interestingly the internal thread is cut for right and left hand threads at the same time, which I didn't think was possible.

Regards


----------



## spasm (19 Aug 2012)

Hi 

i have the Woodfast m410 rev 2 the one axi sold 10-12 years ago i think the thread is M33 x 3.5mm T38w and the end bit t38w does make a difference I have a charnwood chuck m33x3.5mm and the thread is loose till tightend up to the head, my axi chuck amd face plates are all M33 x 3.5mm T38w and there is no wobble on the tread at all. here is a link to some spindal data 

http://www.toolpost.co.uk/pages/Chucks_ ... _data.html

Hope it helps.

Spasm


----------



## CHJ (19 Aug 2012)

Old Axminster Listing, with some standards no longer listed in current catalogue.


----------



## henton49er (20 Aug 2012)

CHJ":3q9a0tnx said:


> Old Axminster Listing, with some standards no longer listed in current catalogue.



Chas,

Thanks for the table. The dimensions on my spindle are:-

1 - 38.1mm (1.1/2")
2 - 7.7mm (5/16")
3 - 38.1mm 1.1/2")
4 - 27.9mm (1.3/32")

Difficult to know whether this is closest to Thread Code T02 or T02P, but it is pretty clear to me that it is a 1.1/2" by 6 tpi thread. Will these small discrepancies make any difference in the purchase of an adapter?

Spasm - I note that the table you linked to states that some Woodfast models are T02 Thread Code - it looks as this is what I have!


----------



## CHJ (20 Aug 2012)

T02P was the poolwood standard for the 28-40, and it is the adaptor standard for my lathe and is that which is fitted to all my original chucks, backplates etc.

But I have a 125mm axi chuck that has the T02 L/R thread and it aligns perfectly regardless of discrepancies in collar details.


----------



## cookie777 (20 Aug 2012)

woodyturner":u0mh78go said:


> I have the Record Maxi1 which is a woodfast lathe and it has a 1 1/4" x 8tpi thread


Just for the record the Maxi 1 is not a woodfast lathe its a taiwanese copy sold under other names in different countries.


----------



## henton49er (21 Aug 2012)

CHJ":1uwx0mkg said:


> T02P was the poolwood standard for the 28-40, and it is the adaptor standard for my lathe and is that which is fitted to all my original chucks, backplates etc.
> 
> But I have a 125mm axi chuck that has the T02 L/R thread and it aligns perfectly regardless of discrepancies in collar details.



Chas,

Thanks for that - I am now reasonably clear on what my spindle is and what I need to buy - all I have to do now is to find one, which is where my OP started from; spindle adapters from 1.1/2" x 6 tpi to 1" x 8tpi seem rarer than hen's teeth. Perhaps I should save my pennies and get a new chuck - just as long as it will take Nova jaws!!


----------



## henton49er (22 Aug 2012)

So, I've now had replies from Axminster, Record Power, Poolewood, RDGTools, Gloster Tooling, Peter Childs and have had no luck in getting an appropriate adapter. I have not had any reply from Woodfast in Australia (nor even a courtesy acknowledgement of my email to them).

Any thoughts on where I can go from here? Could a local milling shop make one, and would the steel be of sufficient grade?


----------



## CHJ (22 Aug 2012)

henton49er":2l0i94dr said:


> ... Could a local milling shop make one, and would the steel be of sufficient grade?


Even "Mild Steel" will have something like a 25ton per sq. inch capability which should be more than enough for your needs.

I would expect the cost of a "One Off" to be in the realms of a new chuck.


----------



## henton49er (22 Aug 2012)

CHJ":3kcljmfc said:


> I would expect the cost of a "One Off" to be in the realms of a new chuck.



Gulp!! - if you are correct then I might as well get a new chuck with a 1.1/2" x 6 tpi thread - then I am back to the old problem of getting one which is compatible with the Nova jaws that I already have. Sorby Patriot?


----------



## CHJ (22 Aug 2012)

Does sound high, but for an accurate job to be done at least one other component has to be machined to allow trial fits. (a dummy lathe nose spindle matched to your lathe).
This and your existing chuck would then be used to finish off and make sure the new adaptor ran true and a correct fit.


----------



## spasm (22 Aug 2012)

Not sure about the nova chuck but when chucks are supplied with interchangeable back plates if the manufacturer aren't going to siupply them to fit every lathe then they should supply a blank threaded back plate so we can get out local engineering shop to put a thread in them for us.

Spasm


----------



## henton49er (23 Aug 2012)

I have found the Sorby Compatriot chuck, directly threaded at 1.1/2" x 6 tpi from here:-

http://www.intertoolsonline.co.uk/prod.php?prod=3014

I believe this will take Nova chuck jaws. Is the Sorby chuck a good buy? This one at about £82 incl. VAT looks good value for money.


----------



## Richard Findley (23 Aug 2012)

Hi Mike

Sorry, I'm a bit late on this one. If you don't manage to get it sorted a know of a guy (an engineer with woodturning connections so understands our needs!) who would make you an adaptor. I know he has made lots in the past and although I've not had an adaptor from him, he has made me a couple of tool rests which I have been well impressed with.

If you need his details drop me a PM.

Cheers

Richard


----------



## henton49er (23 Aug 2012)

Hi Richard,

PM sent.


----------



## henton49er (15 Sep 2012)

Problem resolved.

Bought a Sorby COMpatriot chuck (patriot body only) with a direct thread of 1.1/2" x 6 tpi thread (both left and right handed) at the Yandles show. Takes all my Nova jaws. [Also bought some bigger jaws 3" and 4.1/4"] to enable me to hold bigger items with confidence.

Thanks for all the replies and help.


----------



## woodturnerEric (19 Sep 2012)

if it is a 1 1/2 x 6 thread,you won`t get an insert,it`ll have to be an exert,or a new G3 which has this thread tapped directly into the chuck body,regards,

Eric.


----------



## henton49er (19 Sep 2012)

woodturnerEric":30ic568n said:


> if it is a 1 1/2 x 6 thread,you won`t get an insert,it`ll have to be an exert,or a new G3 which has this thread tapped directly into the chuck body,regards,
> 
> Eric.



My new lathe is threaded at 1.1/2" x 6tpi; my old lathe was threaded at 1" x 8tpi. I was trying to find an insert (or excert) to fit the chucks from the old lathe onto the new lathe. Doesn't matter now as I have sold 2 chucks with 1" x 8tpi threads and bought the Sorby directly threaded at 1.1/2" x 6tpi which fits my new lathe directly. I therefore have the advantage of a left and right handed thread (if I want to use the outboard turning facility) and also have the work closer to the headstock with inboard turning. All my old Nova jaws fit the sorby chuck and the Supernova which came with the lathe, so all is now well.


----------

